# What are some good alternative auction sites to ebay



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Mt Moo's post about other auction sites to ebay made me think that this would make for a good thread. So what are some good pipe and tobacco auction site other than the Bay?


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

None have nearly the selling power that ebay does. It's not an "auction" site; but I'd put Amazon.com in a distant 2nd place...

Niche sites like Puff are probably the best way to get specialty goods at reasonable prices; especially out of production or gently used things.


----------



## FlimFlammery (Feb 25, 2011)

strongirish said:


> Mt Moo's post about other auction sites to ebay made me think that this would make for a good thread. So what are some good pipe and tobacco auction site other than the Bay?


Given the criticisms that some are leveling against eBay in some of the recent threads, perhaps you should define what you mean by "good".


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Not an auction site but I got a sweet Ben Wade for cheap at etsy.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

I think what he means is what other sites can you get out of production tobacco like ebay.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Pipes and tobacco actually. eBay is so full of snipers these days I get tired of bidding on it. I just thought others might have found other auction sources as an alternative/


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Not exactly an auction house, but Marty Pulver or Pulver's Briar offers pipes from $35 to $7000 (yes, $7000!).

Home


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

strongirish said:


> Pipes and tobacco actually. eBay is so full of snipers these days I get tired of bidding on it. I just thought others might have found other auction sources as an alternative/


I know there are at least 2 that they are advertising on TV all the time. How successful they are, I dunno, I can't even really remember the names of them. I do know I looked into one of them at one time, and well it was a pay site, that you had to pay an annual fee to be a member of...no thanks.

I've been really involved in online aquatic auctions at a website called aquabid.com for many years, and I've seen people try and branch out and start their own auction sites in an effort to mirror the success of aquabid. They always fail miserably. Simple fact is, that the one we use (aquabid) isn't broken and works fine. So unless something happens to disrupt the status quo of ebay, allowing for a competitor to take a foot hold, I don't foresee any online auction .coms being able to compete.

Now if the bay does ever decide to ban all tobacco products on their site, then and only then would that open up a door for some go getter to start an auction site of their own specializing in baccy products. Even then, it would be tough going as the actual market for these types of goods isn't that large.


----------



## FrankS (Apr 6, 2011)

EBay is actually moving out of having the online auction as the core of its business. They also have a huge list of perfectly legal, but banned items, and snipers are a persistant problem. Expext tobacco, and related products to be banned by their PC team too.

Ebay alternatives do come and go, I use Ealtbay.com. You can list / buy those legal but banned eBay items, their fees are much lower, and you don't have to use ******, it is a good eBay alternative.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I can't believe people are still complaining about snipers. Adapt or die, guys...


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

MarkC said:


> I can't believe people are still complaining about snipers. Adapt or die, guys...


It's not about adapting, it's about fair play. Snipers are the lowest of the low in auctions and should be illegal. Even if you play, you have to pay for the service, then it's finding the fastest one, one that does not need you to use your computer and generally they are a pain in the butt. Takes the fun away of eBaying.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> I know there are at least 2 that they are advertising on TV all the time. How successful they are, I dunno, I can't even really remember the names of them. I do know I looked into one of them at one time, and well it was a pay site, that you had to pay an annual fee to be a member of...no thanks.
> 
> I've been really involved in online aquatic auctions at a website called aquabid.com for many years, and I've seen people try and branch out and start their own auction sites in an effort to mirror the success of aquabid. They always fail miserably. Simple fact is, that the one we use (aquabid) isn't broken and works fine. So unless something happens to disrupt the status quo of ebay, allowing for a competitor to take a foot hold, I don't foresee any online auction .coms being able to compete.
> 
> Now if the bay does ever decide to ban all tobacco products on their site, then and only then would that open up a door for some go getter to start an auction site of their own specializing in baccy products. Even then, it would be tough going as the actual market for these types of goods isn't that large.


If you're a fish fan check out monsterfishkeepers.com - best deals you'll find on super rare stuff.

I can get you really rare stuff, like asian arowanna, fly river turtles, etc. if you've got thousands to blow on fish hehe.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

strongirish said:


> It's not about adapting, it's about fair play. Snipers are the lowest of the low in auctions and should be illegal. Even if you play, you have to pay for the service, then it's finding the fastest one, one that does not need you to use your computer and generally they are a pain in the butt. Takes the fun away of eBaying.


That's absurd. In a timed auction, sniping is a fact of life. There's a major difference between a 'going, going, gone' auction and a timed auction.That's the way it works. Just out of curiosity, how would you make sniping illegal? (And yes, I've been one of those lowlife scums you criticize.) In addition, your premise is wrong. I could go to eBay right now, select the product type I want to buy, arange them by when they close and bid on something about to close right now. I don't need a sniping service, and I certainly don't have to pay any extra. There's no need to find 'the fastest one'; the highest bid still wins, not the quickest. Look, I'm not trying to be a jerk, but you sound like some kid whining about life not being fair.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

FrankS said:


> Ebay alternatives do come and go, I use Ealtbay.com. You can list / buy those legal but banned eBay items, their fees are much lower, and you don't have to use ******, it is a good eBay alternative.


Really? How much do you use it? The entire site has less than 250 items listed.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

and if you want to try a free sniping program, go try gixen.com. Totally free unless you want to add mirror site....$6 a YEAR, and it's not a recurring bill to your credit card every year. I've managed to snag a few pipes with it recently as I've been working away from the office and can't sneak in a last minute bid during the day.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I use gixen and I don't mind sniping at all on things I really want. It's a fact of life and I've been able to get things for cheaper than if got into a bidding war with people (egos do play a part to make someone pay way more than something's worth in an auction). 

I've sniped pipes, knives, Japanese swords, other collectibles, even a Mini CooperS. 

How're you going to make it illegal for me to offer more money than other bidders? :hmm:


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Mark C, If my avatar was a big pussy, I would not be so aggressive. I am hardly a kid complaining that life is not fair, I am retired, on disability and until retirement, was the owner of a large manufacturing company as well as I served my country, thus the disability. Now, I will argue that sniping is not the norm, according to eBay, less than 1/2 of one percent use them when buying on ebay and they also say that sniping is against their rules and anyone caught or turned in using a sniping service will be automatically banned from the site. Now we all know they are greedy so that won't happen unless enough people complain, but it does prove you wrong. And yes, you don't need a sniping service, you can wait to the last second and bid, and you would be doing exactly what the site is set up to do. That is what makes it an exciting way to buy. Sniping however, allows you to bid without participating and if you are the only sniper, you will win if your price goes high enough. But if there are multiple snipers, the one that is timed to the last second will win as long as it can outbid the last bid and it takes a fast, pay to use service. Now if I am there at the last second and your service is faster than me or my computer, you will win. Hardly an enjoyable experience for me. It would be easy to outlaw sniping, just like it is easy to pull anything else on the internet, the webmaster would have it in his software to read it and cancel it out. Quite an easy and doable program. Would work like the secure software I used with my company. Meanwhile, it is your right to use sniping at this time and if you can live with yourself, then fine, but don't expect most people to respect you for doing so. It is a scornful practice.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I always play snipes in halo.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

strongirish said:


> Mark C, If my avatar was a big pussy, I would not be so aggressive. I am hardly a kid complaining that life is not fair, I am retired, on disability and until retirement, was the owner of a large manufacturing company as well as I served my country, thus the disability.


You may not be a kid, but that is exactly what you are doing; your retirement and disability has nothing to do with it.



> Now, I will argue that sniping is not the norm, according to eBay, less than 1/2 of one percent use them when buying on ebay and they also say that sniping is against their rules and anyone caught or turned in using a sniping service will be automatically banned from the site. Now we all know they are greedy so that won't happen unless enough people complain, but it does prove you wrong.


Really? I'd be very interested in seeing a link to this information from eBay.



> And yes, you don't need a sniping service, you can wait to the last second and bid, and you would be doing exactly what the site is set up to do. That is what makes it an exciting way to buy. Sniping however, allows you to bid without participating and if you are the only sniper, you will win if your price goes high enough. But if there are multiple snipers, the one that is timed to the last second will win as long as it can outbid the last bid and it takes a fast, pay to use service. Now if I am there at the last second and your service is faster than me or my computer, you will win.


You obviously have no idea how sniping works. The high bid wins. Period. "Fast" has nothing to do with it, or manual snipes in this situation couldn't possibly work. They do. All you have to do is bid late enough so that others can't refresh, see your bid, and react. It hardly takes lightning fast action for this; ten seconds before close is plenty of time. It does not take a faster service, all it takes is proper bidding technique.



> It would be easy to outlaw sniping, just like it is easy to pull anything else on the internet, the webmaster would have it in his software to read it and cancel it out. Quite an easy and doable program. Would work like the secure software I used with my company.


You mean like the way they easily pull illegal download sites? Hmmm...



> Meanwhile, it is your right to use sniping at this time and if you can live with yourself, then fine, but don't expect most people to respect you for doing so. It is a scornful practice.


That, like most of the rest of your post, is your opinion, not fact. If I don't have your respect, I can live with that. There is absolutely nothing wrong with sniping.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow didn't think eBay could cause such a heated debate. I admit I only bid on items ending within the next few hours, why bid when something has days to go, I've picked up bargains and been the only bidder on occassion.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

strongirish said:


> Now, I will argue that sniping is not the norm, according to eBay, less than 1/2 of one percent use them when buying on ebay and they also say that sniping is against their rules and anyone caught or turned in using a sniping service will be automatically banned from the site. /QUOTE]
> 
> I hope this continues as thoughtful discourse between men who are at their pipes, and doesn't devolve into anything bad, but I'd like to interject here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

User Name said:


> I always play snipes in halo.


Was what I was thinking, until...
"They actually make a freaking program to last second bid on shit?"

I've waited until the last second frantically watching the screen and counting down in my head for years. You mean there's a program that does this for you?

Or do you mean something else by sniping?


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

I got my numbers and their policy towards snipers by actually calling them and asking. So I got it from the sources mouth. If you frequent eBay, you will have noticed they are changing a lot of their policies of late such as now they will be charging final value fees on shipping. They are looking to redo their sniping policies. You guys seem to think they can't track anything but any software expert will tell you, they can track anything. They told me they know they are losing a lot of business due to people getting tired of losing to snipers and they are working to fix the problem.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

MarkC, I do believe sir that all your statements are just your opinion as well. Even though I state my opinion, I am not alone in my feelings, else there would not be so many to complain about snipers. Within this thread alone, you were the one who jumped on with your snide comments in defence of snipers. Because I don't agree with you or your practice of sniping, that does not make me a kid complaining I don't get my way. My responce was meerly to let you know I am hardly a kid but an educated, experienced person that has a right to his own opinion that happens to not agree with yours. You are baiting and trying to turn this into a controversial thread whereas it started with the asking of sites where sniping is not practiced and one can participate in a real auction. Your responce in no way added to answering the question.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

strongirish said:


> I got my numbers and their policy towards snipers by actually calling them and asking. So I got it from the sources mouth. If you frequent eBay, you will have noticed they are changing a lot of their policies of late such as now they will be charging final value fees on shipping. They are looking to redo their sniping policies. You guys seem to think they can't track anything but any software expert will tell you, they can track anything. They told me they know they are losing a lot of business due to people getting tired of losing to snipers and they are working to fix the problem.


Who did you call? What is the number? Who at a publicly-traded company releases information over the phone that cannot be found on their website? My office used to be across the street from them, I'm still located one exit away from them, and I know how unresponsive they are.

Please provide a link or paste where on eBay that states a policy against sniping. I don't mind being wrong, I just don't believe I am here.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

Sniping should not have any real effect, you put in the highest amount you are willing to bid and you win or lose. If you didn't win, it just comes down to the fact that you didn't bid high enough. The only time sniping comes into play is when you are putting incremental bids, which the snipers can beat with timing, just place the highest bid you are comfortable paying, if you win great, if not then it went higher than you were willing to pay.

I never blame snipers when I lose an auction, I blame myself for not putting in a higher max bid.

Lose respect for someone because they snipe on ebay, that's pretty silly, they are just using the tools available to them, not illegal, not a moral issue, not a ethics issue.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

strongirish said:


> MarkC, I do believe sir that all your statements are just your opinion as well. Even though I state my opinion, I am not alone in my feelings, else there would not be so many to complain about snipers. Within this thread alone, you were the one who jumped on with your snide comments in defence of snipers. Because I don't agree with you or your practice of sniping, that does not make me a kid complaining I don't get my way. My responce was meerly to let you know I am hardly a kid but an educated, experienced person that has a right to his own opinion that happens to not agree with yours. You are baiting and trying to turn this into a controversial thread whereas it started with the asking of sites where sniping is not practiced and one can participate in a real auction. Your responce in no way added to answering the question.


Bottom line is you are stating things as fact that are simply not true. All you have to do is provide a link to this rule you claim exists and I'll admit I was wrong and shut up. But you can't do it. I'm sorry this offends you, but stating something as fact that is false is not an opinion, it's just BS.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

All this back and forth banter and still no answer to the original thread posting.
Well thats a waste of 5 minutes I will never get back.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Got to agree with you on this one Gio. It's painful to read actually. After a rash of these argumentative treads filled with veiled and not so veiled personal attacks earlier in the year (IPA and various political threads for example) they had thankfully disappeared recently. I hope this one is an exception. I think everyone would be well advised to heed their Mother's advice. If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all. Attacking someone's character because they choose to bid (on choose not to bid) at the last possible moment (with a service or not) on eBay has no place on these forums IMO. In fact, attacking someone's character for any reason has no place here IMO.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

strongirish said:


> Mt Moo's post about other auction sites to ebay made me think that this would make for a good thread. So what are some good pipe and tobacco auction site other than the Bay?


^
^
^
I'm going to suggest, that this thread get back on topic; and to leave the personal (derogatory) comments out of the conversation. We can disagree without this leading to personal "attacks".


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Rather than answer this inquisition, I am going to follow Blaylock's request. Again I wonder if anyone has found an alternative auction site that has pipes and little sniping?


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

eBay - eine der größten deutschen Shopping-Websites


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry if I got carried away, guys.


----------



## www_buynsellcloud_com (Mar 21, 2017)

strongirish said:


> Mt Moo's post about other auction sites to ebay made me think that this would make for a good thread. So what are some good pipe and tobacco auction site other than the Bay?


buynsellcloudcom www buynselcloud com :Local Buy & Sell

buynsellcloud is an easy, safe, and fun way to discover great classifieds in your area or far away. Buy & sell your stuff,wholesale deals, find a place to live, hire local services, or get a new job all from the comfort of your smartphone.

FREE to list. FREE to discover. All within buynsellcloud.

Easy
• Snap a photo and offer up your items in seconds
• Use GPS and zip code to find thousands of listings nearby
• Make an offer by sending an in app message
• Boost your post to send it to the top of the feed
• Easy registration via email
• Share your listings via Facebook, Twitter, SMS, and Email

Safe
• Email verifications
• Rate and read reviews of buyers and sellers
• Use ****** or merchant api to collect money
• buynsellcloud team constantly monitors listings and message to keep fraud away
• buynsellcloud doesn't share your information with anyone
• Don't want to meetup? Choose shipping for your exchange method

Fun
• Discover great stuff near and far by browsing photos
• Search and filter to find relevant listing
• Like items and follow sellers
• Make offers and get the best deals
• message to share more details, photos, and meeting spots
• Share listings to Facebook and Twitter to sell faster

What makes buynsellcloud different from other buy and sell apps?
1. Email verification to reduce spam and fraud
2. Use ****** for safe transactions secured by ******
3. Boost, a feature to move your listings to the top of the feed, in store front feature
4. User reviews,rating
6. Includes Services, Jobs, and Housing categories and more
6. Tools to help sellers sell faster flyers and signs printable
7. Shipping and online payment features via ****** and merchant api
8. Find or post Deals & Events in your area. Everything from restaurant deals to estate sales, universal

buynsellcloud is like having your own online store sale without the hassle. You can search for products like furniture, household goods, electronics, cell phones, cars, auto parts, jewelry, purses, clothing, shoes, and more....

Find a cleaning service, handyman, plumber, babysitter, mover, creative professionals and more. Make sure to check their reviews first to find one you can trust.

Looking for housing? Find apartments, houses, and condos for rent or sale. Landlords, list your real estate in a snap!

Looking for work? Find jobs near you! Full-time, part-time, freelance jobs, or short gigs.

Looking for your next happy hour, hair cut, massage, car repair deal, and more? Check out our Deals & Events. Find or post everything from garage sales to service deals to automotive deals and many more.

How to use buynsellcloud:

Buying

1) Browse listings
2) Make an offer or message seller
3) Have the item shipped or meetup with seller

Selling

1) Snap a photo, set the price and add a description
2) Communicate with buyers through the in app message feature
3) Ship or meetup with buyer

FREE for everyone. No service or transaction fees to buy or sell.

Download now and discover great things from the buynsellcloud community. Enjoy the experience of selling and buying locally. Are you ready to go shopping?

31320171128p

Want to find out more about us? 
www buynsellcloud com

More ways to connect with buynsellcloud:
buynsellcloud com/store/buynsellcloud contact-Us.html

find products reviews , and infomation

Our Blog 
www buynsellcloud com/blog

Have Discussion on our Forums about ebay , amazon , shopify , alternative online marketplaces product reviews , Deals ,Wholesale Deals Drop Shipping , Drop ship
SEO MARKETING, GOOGLE ORGANIC RANKING, POST FREE ADS

Our FORUM
www buynsellcloud com/forum

ebay amazon shopify alternative online marketplaces


----------

